# Anyone recognize this drill press?



## Jonny (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 10, 2014)

Jonny said:


> View attachment 89501
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure but looks like it might have been used in the 1940's.  The table, from your photo, looks in good shape.  I wonder if it had a fixture mounted on it and used in production.  

Nice find.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 10, 2014)

It may be a shot in the dark. But check the photo index of vintagemachinery.org. But be warned...it may become addictive. :rubbinghands:


----------



## Jonny (Dec 10, 2014)

The guy I'm buying it from doesn't know where it came from. It was his grandfather's. I suspect you're right about it being a production machine. Most ones I've seen with that many years of use have chewed up tables.

I did check vintagemachinery.org. Nothing so far. You are right about it being addictive. )


----------



## autonoz (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe an old Atlas


----------



## Jonny (Dec 11, 2014)

Picked up the drill press last night. When he turned it on it was just a whisper. Took 3 people to put it in the truck. )

 Still don't know who made it but there is some info on the stand I need to look into. Looked through all the images at vintage machinery and nothing.


----------



## compsurge (Dec 11, 2014)

Evaporust will be your friend.

Clean it up like new(ish)!

I'm sure you'll love the press. Be sure to check the quill bearing for pitting, as it may need replacement.


----------



## Jonny (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking again this morning I see it says "The Sigourney tool company Hartford Connecticut" No pictures on the internet so I'll just have to fab up a belt guard that looks good. )


----------



## Jonny (Dec 11, 2014)

Well I got a closer look tonight and the stand doesnt go to the top. So the search continues.


----------



## schor (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not an atlas, almost looks like a very early jig borer. Maybe try to look them up, maybe you'll find something.


----------



## OlCatBob (Dec 12, 2014)

I have seen drill presses like these mounted on tables, usually 3 or 4 side by side. they were used in production shops with different bits installed so that one didn't have to change bits. I can't recall brand names, but there were lots around...

Bob


----------



## w9jbc (Dec 12, 2014)

i first thought it might be a fosdick though not sure on that either


----------



## schor (Dec 12, 2014)

Can you please post some more pictures of it?


----------



## Jonny (Dec 12, 2014)

Converted from table mount was my guess to. I don't see another reason to have the dovetail base. The pully system has been modified. I'll get some more pics tonight.


----------



## Jonny (Dec 15, 2014)

Convinced it's an Avey. Still trying to get out to the garage for more picture.


----------



## elysianfield (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello,
  Same basic design as a Canady-Otto.  Company bought by Cincinnati prior to WWII.


----------

